# What is G10 in reference to knife handles?



## brightb

I was looking through the catalogue for the store I buy knives from and noticed knives by kershaw and spyderco jump in price quite a bit when they have G10 handles or G10 inserts. What is this stuff?


----------



## waynejitsu

G10 laminate grades are produced by inserting continuous glass woven fabric impregnated with an epoxy resin binder while forming the sheet under high pressure. This material is used extensively in the electronics industry because its water absorption is extremely minimal and the G10 line of materials is not electrically conductive. The G10 is most commonly used in PCB (Printed Circuit Boards) applications. G10 exhibits superior mechanical and dimensional stability and doesn't shrink. Temperature ratings of 180 degrees C. In addition to these properties, G10 has excellent dielectric loss properties, and great electrical strength. G10 is also known as Micarta and Garolite and can be used for structural supports, buss bars, mechanical insulation, gears, test fixtures, washers, spacers and tight tolerance machined parts for electromechanical assemblies.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger

waynejitsu said:


> G10 laminate grades are produced by inserting continuous glass woven fabric impregnated with an epoxy resin binder while forming the sheet under high pressure. This material is used extensively in the electronics industry because its water absorption is extremely minimal and the G10 line of materials is not electrically conductive. The G10 is most commonly used in PCB (Printed Circuit Boards) applications. G10 exhibits superior mechanical and dimensional stability and doesn't shrink. Temperature ratings of 180 degrees C. In addition to these properties, G10 has excellent dielectric loss properties, and great electrical strength. G10 is also known as Micarta and Garolite and can be used for structural supports, buss bars, mechanical insulation, gears, test fixtures, washers, spacers and tight tolerance machined parts for electromechanical assemblies.


 
Isn't micarta resin impregnated linen?


----------



## Pumaman

and the textured version(not polished) adds a great grippy feeling to the G-10 leek(my favorite) and the avalanche(2nd)

both great knives.


----------



## Topper

Micarta can be linen or paper if I recall.
G10 can be hazardous to work with so I would not modify a knife handle using it without extra care...ventilation and a mask so you do not inhale it.
Topper


----------



## Gone Jeepin

G-10 handles are nice. Most of my EDC knives are G-10 with the exception of my small Sebbie. The G-10 is light weight, strong and grippy.


----------



## brightb

thanks guys, that pretty much answers my questions. Pumaman, It is the G10 leek I am looking at, it goes from $57 to $95 (CDN) from stainless to G10 handle.
Is it worth it?


----------



## bjn70

The G10 Leek also has different blade material.

To answer a previous question, Micarta and G10 are very similar in properties and how they work for knife scales. My Leek has polished G10 and looks very similar to some of my other knives with polished Micarta. I have another knife with rough finish G10 that looks similar to some rough finish Micarta that I have. I think G10 is probably a less expensive material than Micarta. I bought the G10 Leek because I thought it would maintain its appearance better with a lot of carry, where the stainless or anodized Leeks would probably show wear and scratches easier.

Micarta can be made from paper, linen, or canvas. The paper micarta has almost no grain, linen micarta has a little and can still be fairly smooth when polished, canvas micarta usually has a little roughness even when polished, but is normally not polished and left rough for more friction.


----------



## benchmade_boy

one thing about g-10 is that it dosent get cold in the winter and hot in the summer like aluminum. I love it on the older benchmade nimravus i dont know why they changed to alumunum but it does look better.


----------



## Pumaman

brightb said:


> thanks guys, that pretty much answers my questions. Pumaman, It is the G10 leek I am looking at, it goes from $57 to $95 (CDN) from stainless to G10 handle.
> Is it worth it?


 
Bought the standard leek first(around $37) then went to Smoky Mnt. Knife Works and spent a couple hours checking out many options from many brands. Left with a G-10 Leek($72 i think) and sold the original leek to a friend at work. Then bought the bigger avalanche(G-10) online as a backup carry. The thickness and texture adds measurable confidence in the grip on both. Thought I had lost the leek a couple weeks ago and was pissed, but ready to buy another. would only buy the regular if you needed the thinnest knife possible.

short answer: completely worth it


----------



## Sharpdogs

If you want to try out a G10 handled knife check out the new models from the Spyderco Bryd line. For less than $25 you can get the Meadlowlark (Blade Magazine's best buy of the year for 2006) or Cara Cara.

https://edcdepot.com/merchantmanager/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=118


----------



## Danbo

G10 on a knife handle = a secure, good feeling knife handle that you never have to worry about. I like it quite a bit for my users.


----------



## PhotonBoy

I carry a Gerber LST II with some kind of plastic/glass reinforced handle and I appreciate its light weight. I find an all-metal knife a real burden in the pocket.


----------



## MoonRise

G10 is a glass-reinforced resin material. Originally used as a base for circuit boards, and then used for handles or other 'plastic' parts needing some of its properties.

Micarta is a resin material reinforced with layers of 'fiber', most often paper, linen or canvas.

They are different materials, that can be used in sometimes similar uses.


----------



## tcascade

Does anyone know where I could purchase a thin sheet (or strips) of G10 with peel-off adhesive backing?

I would love to put this stuff on my cell phone to improve the grip.

Thanks.


----------

